# Royal Mint Sauce HEY TONY!



## towhead (Jun 9, 2007)

Tony14 found one of these about 2 years ago....Royal Mint Sauce....according to Jim Megura's price guide, it is worth $60-$90....however, there was just one on EB and no bids....is the one in the book older?  Tony, did you ever find anything on yours? 

 Or does anyone else know?  Thanks!   -Julie


----------



## capsoda (Jun 10, 2007)

I always thought Jim Megura's price guide was a little high on that one. This one poped up from under the water in a 3ft X 3ft hole and caused my wife to yelp and do a back flip.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]  I thought it was very funny but she didn't. Mint sauce is used in food preperation usually in restruants.


----------



## towhead (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey Warren-  If you think that price was high, Kovel's (1996) has one listed for $121. []  Gee, I wonder if they wanna buy mine?!

 -Julie


----------



## madman (Jun 10, 2007)

very cool heres mine fresh from the ground mike


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry, ive never dug one. but now i wish i have!


----------



## towhead (Jun 10, 2007)

*RE: Royal Mint Sauce HEY TONY! Sorry-It was Madman!*

Whoops....sorry Tony, it was Madman....Mike, no info huh?

 Thanks-Julie


----------



## madman (Jun 10, 2007)

*RE: Royal Mint Sauce HEY TONY! Sorry-It was Madman!*

julie, the only info i have, is that i dug this bottle in a 30s dump, its machine made, and its the only one ive ever dug in years of digging mike


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

*RE: Royal Mint Sauce HEY TONY! Sorry-It was Madman!*

I've never seen this one before.  Now you made me want to fight the skeeters in that 1930's swamp dig looking for one of these. []  Nice find.


----------



## towhead (Jun 11, 2007)

*RE: Royal Mint Sauce HEY TONY! Sorry-It was Madman!*

Thanks Mike!  Yeah Buster, they do look pretty cool!  Skeeters arent so bad, its the ticks that are keeping me out of the woods right now.  Actually got this bottle at a Rummage Sale....5 bottles for a $1  

 -Julie


----------



## madman (Jun 16, 2007)

*RE: Royal Mint Sauce HEY TONY! Sorry-It was Madman!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROYAL-MINT-SAUCE-H-C-MFG-CO-DETROIT-GREEN-BOTTLE_W0QQitemZ140066248151QQihZ004QQcategoryZ893QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jun 18, 2007)

They are very scarce about everywhere but the Northeast. I never saw one until I went to upper NY the last two years and they were everywhere for $5. I bought a few in different sizes and they come in Bim and ABM. I talked to a few collectors there and they said very common in that area. I like them and like I said until I went there had only saw them in the food bottle book. dmd


----------



## towhead (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks Mike!

 -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info McDirt!

 -Julie


----------

